# Winter Scenes Around the World



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Snow peaks by iatassi, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View from St Charbel House - Bkaakafra Lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Saints Valley - Lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Really nice pics of Lebanon! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Innsbruck - Austria


Innsbruck in the alps by AaronPhelps, on Flickr


Innsbruck's Mountains by PhilFree. (on holidays), on Flickr


Innsbruck Covered in Clouds - Tirol - Austria by Marc van Dijk, on Flickr









Hakan Kursun
​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nature and snow by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The beginning of the spring by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*UK,, A winter walk from Armley to Horsforth*


A winter walk from Armley to Horsforth by JohnSeb, on Flickr


Frozen canal by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF3624 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF3606 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF3621 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF3605 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


DSCF3619 by JohnSeb, on Flickr


----------



## Goswami (Nov 1, 2012)

*Christmas At The Court House*


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ouadi Qadisha (the Holy Valley) and what remains of the Forest of the Cedars of God (Horsh Arz el-Rab) by drbreaker, on Flickr


Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cedars by O.Tri, on Flickr


There is plenty of snow in Lebanon. This is a picture of one of the few remaining cedars in Lebanon.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apparition by Charles Hajj, on Flickr
]
Ehden in snow, Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ehden by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


NORTH LEBANON


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Canela - Brazil


DSCF3318 by Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, on Flickr


DSCF3324 by Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, on Flickr


DSCF3316 by Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, on Flickr


DSCF3395 by Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, on Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

snow by zbechara, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

QUEENSTOWN | NEW ZEALAND


QUEENSTOWN WINTER by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## superqualicast (Sep 6, 2013)

I am just speechless. Really awesome pics.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

42-27636661 by Thành Thành, on Flickr


Shirakawa-go, Gifu Prefecture, Japan --- Image by © Hiromi Morita/Aflo/Corbis


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sierra Snowstorm at Dawn, Yosemite Valley, California by Thành Thành, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

3youn el siman lebanon 2 by joebalhis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bekaa by barsuk1993, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Snow in laqlouq by Nature's Harmony, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mendoza - Argentina



Nieve en Mendoza - 21 Jul 2013 por @daslive, no Flickr


nieve en mendoza por gonza9, no Flickr


Nieve en Mendoza por Olillas, no Flickr


Viñedos de Mendoza por fainmen, no Flickr​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mont Cervin Palace*








http://www.montcervinpalace.ch/cms/ig/gallerypix/big/a674c9b0abd903c546da26db7cfabd6a.jpg​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Novosibirsk, Siberia*


Pink Snow / Novosibirsk / Siberia / 15.02.2013 by mksystem, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tomtor, Sakha Republic, Russia*


Non freezing brook in Tomtor by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caxias do Sul - Brazil









Source


27/08/2013 por Carol_Debastiani, no Flickr


27/08/2013 por Carol_Debastiani, no Flickr


Neve em Caxia do Sul. por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr


Neve por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr


Neve em Cxs do Sul por Miriam Cardoso de Souza, no Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cedars of Lebanon Milky Way by Karim Iliya Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon 
Ehden by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Le Havre - France​*







http://imagesduhavre.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/havre-osus-la-neige.jpg​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Helsinki, Finland*








https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1384026_588425677877817_313606167_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Christmas in the old town of Quebec, Canada*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1393859_587293144657737_764124269_n.jpg​


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Hex River Valley, wine region near Cape Town, South Africa.









Image by dutoitskloofwines.


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Hubbard Glacier, Alaska, aboard the Serenade of the Seas RCCL - from my FB page (taken 2008)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Hubbard Glacier, Alaska (taken on site 2008)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Mendenhall Glacier, Juneau, Alaska (taken on site 2008)


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Morning Delight by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset by Fouad Hajj, on Flickr


Lebanon


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

winnipeg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Argentina*

*El Sosneado Lagoon*
San Rafael, Mendoza


Laguna El Sosneado (Mendoza) by mari2311, on Flickr


*Tres Picos Hill*
Tornquist, Buenos Aires



Tres Picos nevado. 2006 by luisgonzalo87 on Panoramio


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Three skiers jump off a cliff together in Hanover, New Hampshire.​*








https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1508632_10151845528178951_184634090_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*A driver takes a chilly midwinter trip through the forest to Mount Rainier in Washington State.​*







http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/car-seattle-bumper-snow-990_74448_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sturdy enough to hold a horse, a snow tunnel leads to the entrance of the Paradise Inn at Mount Rainier in Washington.​*







http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/snow-tunnel-mt-rainier-660_74447_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*A party has a snowball fight in Paradise Park on Mount Rainier.​*








http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/snow-ball-fight-vintage-990_74445_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Visitors to Niagara Falls State Park in New York find a snow-covered icefall veiling the Cave of the Winds.​*







http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/snow-niagra-falls-660_74456_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*A man walks amid snowdrifts in Rapid City, South Dakota.*









http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/snow-sidewalk-man-990_74450_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Early climbers brave a treacherous crevasse on Mount Rainier.​*








http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/snow-mountain-climbing-660_74446_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*A family keeps the day’s catch fresh by lining them up in the snow.​*








http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/snow-fish-standing-trailer990_74452_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*A man waits on an icy platform for a train in Painesville, Ohio.​*








http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/744/cache/ice-train-waiting-man-660_74449_990x742.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Forest in Serbia​*







https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1476407_618657658187952_2026715749_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Christmas in Montréal, Canada*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Elephant Foot Glacier, Greenland*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1521897_617850828268635_267566604_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dreamful night, Bregenzerwald, Bregenz, Austria​*








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1513215_617844024935982_1802615895_n.jpg​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


Winter Sun by Chrisnaton, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Merry Christmas from Mexico* :cheers::cheers::cheers:

*Creel, Chihuahua*



:cheers:


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

São Joaquim, BRAZIL













http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v444/galow26/1990a.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/4637522.jpg


:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BRAÑOSERA, PALENCIA PROVINCE, SPAIN

ICE WATERFALLS*


cascadas de hielo (7) por Branosera, en Flickr


cascadas de hielo (15) por Branosera, en Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Argentina*

*Lobos Island*
Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur


Canale Beagle-Ushuaia (Aragentina) by ivobonaiti on Panoramio


*El Nevado Hill*
Malargüe / San Rafael, Mendoza


El Nevado de la ruta by Juan Carlos Barros on Panoramio


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FERVÓN DE LOS DIABLOS, LEÓN PROVINCE, SPAIN
*


Cascada helada por monafiliel, en Flickr

*LA PEDRIZA, MADRID COMMUNITY, SPAIN*


Ducha Helada por [email protected]_, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WALL, ÁVILA - SPAIN*


Nevada nocturna por JFFS, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LAGUNA NEGRA (BLACK LAGOON), SORIA PROVINCE - SPAIN*


Roca negra por Elentxu, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CITADEL, JACA, HUESCA PROVINCE - SPAIN*


Foso y ciervos por Ciudadela de Jaca, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SOTRES, ASTURIAS COMMUNITY - SPAIN*


Nieve en Sotres por dhbgijon, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PEDRAZA, SEGOVIA PROVINCE - SPAIN*


Vista nevada de Pedraza desde el cementerio por Descubre Pueblos, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LINARES DE MORA, TERUEL PROVINCE - SPAIN*


Nevada en Linares (II) por .Bambo., en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NAVACERRADA STATION, MADRID COMUNITY - SPAIN*


Renfe Serie 442 por thank you for the venom, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RIAÑO RESERVOIR, LEÓN PROVINCE - SPAIN*


Kayak en la nieve por Ranasella.com, en Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*New York, USA*


City sleeps por neelabja, no Flickr


Just after the sunset por neelabja, no Flickr


Snow Man on Grand St NYC por ZUCCONY, no Flickr


Walking @ Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park por ZUCCONY, no Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Groenland*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/155433_10152142983729420_994138625_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/7537_10152142983819420_162522851_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Milan*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1514616_445185575607626_670472136_n.jpg​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUENTE RA FALLS, LA RI0JA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*


Cascada mayor de Puente Ra  por Jones60b, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PUENTE RA FALLS, LA RIOJA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*


Cascada mayor de Puente Ra por Jones60b, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SANTA MARÍA DE ARBÁS COLLEGIATE, PAJARES PASS, LEÓN PROVINCE - SPAIN*


Pajares 2013 por Pedro Agüera, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*PAJARES PASS, ASTURIAS COMMUNITY - SPAIN*


Pajares por _Toni_, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Muntele Rece (=The Cold mountain) ,Romania*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6923499303/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*London​*








http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u155/acl1980/DSC00044.jpg









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u155/acl1980/DSC00049.jpg









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u155/acl1980/DSC000561.jpg









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u155/acl1980/DSC00064.jpg​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Argentina*

*Potrerillos Reservoir*
Luján de Cuyo / Las Heras, Mendoza


LOS ANDES-MENDOZA (ARGENTINA) by marce/VIAJERO, on Flickr


*Ansilta mountain range*
Calingasta, San Juan


Observatorio El Leoncito by Lucia M. N., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Somewhere near Chamonix, France*


En vallée de Chamonix by par Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


L' Arve près de Chamonix by par Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mountains in Colorado state, USA*


Colorado Sea by Jason J. Hatfield, on Flickr


Winter is Coming by Jason J. Hatfield, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alpine National Park, Australia*


Stone hut - Mt Buffalo by phunnyfotos, on Flickr


Lake Catani Picnic Area by phunnyfotos, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nyazepetrovsk and Northern lights, Russia*


Nyazepetrovsk by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr


Northern lights by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr


----------



## Diego12345 (Apr 5, 2016)

*El sosneado*

Que lindo Lugar la laguna del sosneado! han llegado hasta el hotel abandonado?


argnic said:


> *Argentina*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Auffach, Austria:


----------

